# my baby maddy passed away



## maddy's mom (Nov 10, 2005)

two days ago my maddy passed away. she was 5yrs. old, and she died of fatty liver disease. i am so distraught over losing her. i have two other cats, but maddy was my first. i loved her soo much. it is very hard getting over the fact that she isn't here anymore. maddy was an indoor cat, as is my other two. i don't believe in having outdoor cats. to me they belong inside. when i first got maddy she was only 3 weeks old, i had to nurse her. she was on the bottle for quite some time. she was a sickly cat. her medical chart is as think as mine. she did have her moments that she was fine though. i just never expected this. when i noticed her getting sick, i thought maybe she just had an upset stomach, she stopped eating and everything. i am lost without my baby.. i miss her so much. it hurts..


----------



## RockysMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I am SO sorry to hear about the loss of your baby. It sounds like you gave Maddy a great life for her short 5 years. My best wishes to you getting over this loss.


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Maddy. Maddy was lucky to have a mom like you who cared so much for her.


----------



## maddy's mom (Nov 10, 2005)

i loved her very much. i just wish there was an earlier detection that something was going on. i found out too late. she was overweight, so we thought because she started eating less was on her own doing. i know the vet told us not to feed her as much, which got cut down to two times a days. sometimes she would eat 3 times. she loved canned food. i fed her the best. nutra max adult canned food. but this past weekend she didn't want to eat at all. from what i read about the disease, unless it is caught early, there is no chance for them to live. getting her to eat would have saved her life. when they called me and told me she was going into cardiac arrest, i told them to please hurry and give her sleep medicine. i didn't want her to suffer. she has suffered enough. i just can't stop crying over her. my precious baby. i will try to upload a pic of her if i can.


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

oh, I am so sorry to hear of Maddy's passing. It sounds like she was a very sick baby who received nothing but the best of care and love in her short life. Be comforted knowing she loved you and appreciated everything you did to give her a wonderful home. ((HUGS))


----------



## maddy's mom (Nov 10, 2005)

i thank all of you for your support. it's just so hard to be without her.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your loss of Maddy. 
Comfort thoughts going out to you.


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

i am so so sorry to hear of your loss..... i couldn't imagine my baby passing at such a young age and he is 4 right now. my thoughts are with you and your other kitties. Maddy will always be with you wherever you go.. you two are soul mates my :heart goes out to you ! 

If you need to talk about your memories or anything to help you get through this time feel free to pm me.. :luv


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

HUGS! RIP sweet Maddy! My heart goes out to you!


----------



## maddy's mom (Nov 10, 2005)

thank you, that is very nice of you. every morning i keep looking for her. we gave her the nickname mama, because she was a big cat, and also because she was the boss of the other cats. she is, and was a queen.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this.  

Moving this to Rainbow Bridge for you...


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

i am so sorry to hear about your loss, she had the best mommy in the world. My kitty will be 2 yrs old soon and i couldn't imagine losing him that early. ((HUGS)) to you......


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Maddy.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It is so tragic to lose a pet, especially when they are so young. I'm sure her life with you was a very happy one. God bless you and ease your pain.


----------



## maddy's mom (Nov 10, 2005)

it was a happy one. my sister's called me up trying to cheer me up, talking about all the funny stuff she did with them and to them. i try to remember all the good things about her. it's going to take a long time getting over this. i truly miss my baby. i wish i had more time. the day she died i told the vet i wanted to see her one last time, and i got to have at least that. to talk to her, and pet her soft fur again.


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. It is so hard to loss a part of your family.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry. It's so difficult to let go when you love such a precious pet so young. I went through the same thing a year ago with my 5 year old tabby. I thought the pain would never stop. I wish you peace and God's blessings for Maddy.


----------



## maddy's mom (Nov 10, 2005)

it does feel as if it wont' stop. she is on my mind everyday and night. i have been having dreams about her now, and waking up crying. i just miss her soo much. i wish i could get my baby back. she is everything to me.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------

